# 2004 Sentra 1.8s Error code P0507



## rad3110 (Feb 18, 2006)

My car since brand new has constantly had the service engine soon light come on. Now that im at 38k the dealer Nissan 112 Patchogue NY wont give me the time of day. At anyrate I took the car to Auto Zone they scanned the computer and came up with P0507 RPM higher then expected code d threset the code but i know its comming back. Possible causes's 
1.Engine Vacuum leak
2. Dirty throttle body
3. Idle air control motor defective

The only thing that I notice is sometimes when im comming to a stop the RPMs drop then pick back up. Anyone with same condition or can offer opinion on possible repair. Im not going to pay nissan 50 bucks to scan my computer when auto zone does it for free!!!


----------

